# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  راهنمای نصب اوراکل

## hanif_x90

1- ابتدا مانند شکل های زیر فونت ویندوز را تغییر داده و کامپیوتر را ریست کنید.





2-حال نصب اوراکل را آغاز کنید:
صفحه اول در مورد چگونگی نصب می پرسد که ما advanced را انتخاب می کنیم.


3-در این مرحله ما از ویرایش های مختلف standard را انتخاب می کنیم:



حنیف بیات

----------


## hanif_x90

4-حال روی دکمه ای که در شکل نشان داده شده است کلیک کرده و زبان عربی را نیز به لیست انتخابی وارد کنید.

 
5-در این قسمت نام و مسیر مربوط برای نصب را انتخاب کنید


6-در این مرحله شکل زیر می آید دکمه next را کلیک کنید.


7-گزینه create a database را انتخاب کنید و دکمه next را بزنید


8-مانند شکل انتخاب کنید و دکمه next را بزنید



حنیف بیات

----------


## hanif_x90

9-به جای اصلی رسیدیم اگه بخواهیم در اوراکل فارسی تایپ کنیم باید کاراکتر ست را مانند شکل انتخاب کنید


10-مانند شکل انتخاب کنید و به مرحله بعد بروید


11-در این مرحله محل نصب فایل سیستمی را می پرسد 


12-در این جا در مورد پشتیبان گیری می پرسد


13-در این جا باید کلمه های عبور کاربری ادمین اوراکل را انتخاب کنید. با استفاده از گزینه دوم برای همه نام های کاربری اراکل یک کلمه عبور انتخاب کنید



حنیف بیات

----------


## hanif_x90

14-این جا نتایج انتخاب های صفحه های قبل را نمایش می دهد 


15-حالا نصب آغاز می شود






بعد از نصب کامپیوتر را ریست کرده ، سپس به قسمت رجیستری کامپیوتر رفته و گزینه nls_lang را سرچ کنید . باید مقدار آن AMERICAN_AMERICA.AR8MSWIN1256باشد.

حنیف بیات

----------


## یاشار24

مرسی از اینکه با حوصله زحمت کشیدین

----------


## arashmidos2020

ممنون که این همه زحمت کشیدید.می شه راجب OracleAs portal صحبت کنین؟این در کدام قسمت اوراکل 10 هست؟

----------


## Alexander_ultra

سلام من هنگام نصب oracel 11 G  بعد از اینکه گزینه Setup.exe میزنم ایک پنجره Dos باز میشه و خطای 
The java Run Time Environment was not found at bin\javaw.exe hence the oracle universal installer cannot be run , please visit  http://www.javasoft.com and install jre version 1.2.1 or higher and tru again

بهم میده من جاوا رو اپدیت کردم بازم درست نشود من سر 5 تا سیستم امتحانش کردم بازم نشودش

لطفا کمکم کنید متشکرم

----------

